# Abbreviations for óra, perc and másodperc



## Maksim Bura

Hi, everyone! Are there any common abbreviations for the words _óra_, _perc_ and _másodperc_ in non-scientific writing? As far as I can gather, _másodperc _can be abbreviated to _mp_; what about the other two?


----------



## AndrasBP

Maksim Bura said:


> Are there any common abbreviations for the words _óra_, _perc_ and _másodperc_ in non-scientific writing? As far as I can gather, _másodperc _can be abbreviated to _mp_; what about the other two?


Привет! 

óra: ó.
perc: p.

e.g. 8 ó. 15 p.


----------



## Maksim Bura

AndrasBP said:


> Привет!
> 
> óra: ó.
> perc: p.
> 
> e.g. 8 ó. 15 p.


Thanks! Do I need a full-stop after each one? I'm asking because the short for _másodperc _in _A magyar nyelv értelmező szótára_ is spelt without one.


----------



## AndrasBP

Maksim Bura said:


> Do I need a full-stop after each one?


Honestly, I'm not sure. I've found so many Google hits both with and without that I couldn't decide.


----------



## Zsanna

I don't think a full stop is needed because after measurements we don't use them.
See also m (=méter), km (= kilométer), g (=gramm), etc.


----------



## Maksim Bura

Zsanna said:


> I don't think a full stop is needed because after measurements we don't use them.
> See also m (=méter), km (= kilométer), g (=gramm), etc.


Thank you! I was asking because in English they use hr. for _hour_, min. for _minute_ and sec. for _second_, all with a full stop.


----------



## Zsanna

You are welcome.
No full stop is used after units of measurements in English either but I think they are needed in your examples because they are shortened words. It is true that the Hungarian equivalents are also shortened words...

However, according to our spelling dictionary, the abbreviations (without a full stop) are the following:
óra = h   (See also in Wikipedia, which gives both ó and h)
perc = min
másodperc = s

This is the 'official' version so maybe a context would be necessary to decide which to use in your case.


----------



## elroy

Zsanna said:


> No full stop is used after units of measurements in English either but I think they are needed in your examples because they are shortened words.


Because English always likes to keep things interesting , it depends on whether the unit of measurement is *metric* or not.   All abbreviations are shortened words, of course, so that's not a factor.

So we have

5 m (meters)
15 km (kilometers)
6 g (grams)
7 l (liters)
18 ml (millimeters)
etc.

But

5 min. (minutes)
6 ft. (feet)
17 gal. (gallons)
18 mi. (miles)
2 oz. (ounces)
15 lb. (pounds) 
etc.


----------

